# XML schick im Browser visualisieren (einfacher Editor?)



## Gumble (20. Jul 2005)

Hi,
bin neu in der J2EE Thematik und hab demnach viele kleine (und groessere) Baustellen. Zum einen moechte ich XML Dateien (die eine xsd haben) einmal schick anzeigen lassen. Ein zweiter Schritt waere editieren (nach gewissen Regeln).   ???:L 
Ihr kennt sicher den XMLSpy von Altova - da gibts auch eine nette Visualisierung mittels Baumstruktur. Hm, welche Technologie? Da ich noch am Anfang bin, hab ich alle Freiheiten. Will das ganze mal in ein JBoss Portlet stecken - aber der Weg dahin ist noch weit. Als Web-Framework werde ich vermutlich Struts nehmen.
Praktisch waere halt wenns da schon was fertiges gibt - zur Not auch ein Applet.

```
XML                -------------->   Web-Representation(en)
Web-Representation --validieren-->   XML
```
Danke schonmal fuer Tipps und Anregungen  :###


----------



## Bleiglanz (20. Jul 2005)

http://bxe.oscom.org/ 
http://docs.bitflux.org/user/editors/bxe.html


das ganze düfte schwierig sein...


----------



## Gumble (20. Jul 2005)

Bleiglanz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> http://bxe.oscom.org/
> http://docs.bitflux.org/user/editors/bxe.html
> 
> 
> das ganze düfte schwierig sein...


Du sagst es - habe hier nur einen IE und krieg den FF nicht zum laufen  ???:L 
Vielleicht gibts auch weniger aufwendige Moeglichkeiten - z.B. dynamische und huebsche png-Bilder Generierung? Muss ja erstmal kein Editor sein. Aber danke fuer den Link - werds mal das live-demo daheim ausprobieren  :toll:


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (21. Jul 2005)

ähm..warum machst du das ganze nicht mittels XLS-Transformation ?

Dann kannst du den Tramsformer von Apache (xalan.apache.org) benutzen (schau einfach in den Samples nach, ist selbst erklärend), dann kannst du dass ganze in ein Portlet, ne WebApp oder sonstwo rein packen

wenn du dass ganze dann editieren willst kriegst du mit xsl natürlich probleme


----------



## Gumble (21. Jul 2005)

KSG9|plak hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ähm..warum machst du das ganze nicht mittels XLS-Transformation ?
> 
> Dann kannst du den Tramsformer von Apache (xalan.apache.org) benutzen (schau einfach in den Samples nach, ist selbst erklärend), dann kannst du dass ganze in ein Portlet, ne WebApp oder sonstwo rein packen
> 
> wenn du dass ganze dann editieren willst kriegst du mit xsl natürlich probleme


Hab mir mal Xalan angeguckt - nett. Nur glaube ich nicht, dass reines html reicht, da ich gern grosse, unuebersichtliche Datenstrukturen darstellen moechte. Am liebsten die Praesentation dynamisch - auf client-seite - veraenderbar, d.h. Teile expandieren und minimieren. Evtl. Elemente und Unterelemente als Diagramm dargestellt (Kaestchen fuer Elemente mit den Attributen und eigene Elemente mit einem Pfeil verbunden. Vielleicht frei verschiebbar oder nach verschiedenen Kriterien anordnebar). Das einfachste waere wohl mittels DOM ein Tree in einem Applet zu fuellen. 
Dachte es gibt da vielleicht schon was fertiges. Interessant waer auch ein swf. Javascript mag vielleicht sowas auch koennen - da hab ich aber auch keine Ahnung.
Wenn jemand Idee hat, dann her damit   :shock:


----------



## Bleiglanz (21. Jul 2005)

such halt nach

dhtml + treeview

gibts ne ganze menge, aber kaum was gutes kostenloses

=> in der MyFaces Implementierung von Apache (für JSF) ist auch ein schöner Tree dabei, könnte man noch dazu sehr einfach am Server "befüllen"


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (26. Jul 2005)

> Hab mir mal Xalan angeguckt - nett. Nur glaube ich nicht, dass reines html reicht, da ich gern grosse, unuebersichtliche Datenstrukturen darstellen moechte.


Ähm..und ? Du kannst ja im XSL alles mögliche einbauen, auch HTML-Elemente u.s.w., damit kriegst du recht einfach ne Baumstruktur mit auf- und zuklappfunktion hin



> Evtl. Elemente und Unterelemente als Diagramm dargestellt (Kaestchen fuer Elemente mit den Attributen und eigene Elemente mit einem Pfeil verbunden. Vielleicht frei verschiebbar oder nach verschiedenen Kriterien anordnebar).



Hm..Kästchen u.s.w. ist kein Problem. Drag 'n drop bzw. sortieren wird schon schwieriger..dann musst du im XSL eben ein Forumular mit ienbauen dass an den gepostet wird, die restliche Verarbeitung machst du dann am Server/im Servlet


----------



## Gumble (27. Jul 2005)

KSG9|plak hat gesagt.:
			
		

> > Hab mir mal Xalan angeguckt - nett. Nur glaube ich nicht, dass reines html reicht, da ich gern grosse, unuebersichtliche Datenstrukturen darstellen moechte.
> 
> 
> Ähm..und ? Du kannst ja im XSL alles mögliche einbauen, auch HTML-Elemente u.s.w., damit kriegst du recht einfach ne Baumstruktur mit auf- und zuklappfunktion hin
> ...


Ja stimmt - kann ja alles moegliche reintransformieren. Sicherlich auch JavaScript und aehnliches. Fuer Interessierte: in der aktuellen iX (08/05) ist ein Artikel ueber XSLT und XPath 2.
Werde mich in ein paar Wochen damit beschaeftigen - erstmal ist der "Unterbau" dran.


----------

